# Painful Evening



## SuperCow (May 7, 2005)

Alright, so tonight was our big concert, and something of a variety show. Everything is going smoothly, some really good music, and some sweet lights if I do say so myself. Everything until a magician comes on. He does some really great card tricks, random levitation stuff, and whatnot. Everyone loves it.

Then the explosions start.

I guess he wanted to add some punch, but there are random bursts of flam, in different colors, and firecrackers shooting out of his arms, mouth, and from a pen. It was amazing, but we didn;t have permission from the Fire Marshall to have explosions onstage. So, we let him have two, and hoped that that was it. well, after the six-foot-tall flame shooting up from the ground, we had had it. Blackout. We turned all the lights off, and pulled up the house lights. The kid stays on in the pitch black, and to make matters worse, the crowd is screaming for us to let him start again. Everyone is up in arms. So, we sent out the MC's to announce intermission, and people grudgingly trickle out. Meanwhile, the kid is in tear, and his family who flew over from Korea to watch him is getting a bit riled up. So we tell him he can go on again, but no fire! So, three white doves and a levitating Coke can later, that's over.

So, that little crisis over with, the seond half commences. No more incidents.

We found ourselves quoting from _Waiting for Godot_ often: "We'll hang ourselves tomorrow."


----------



## Peter (May 7, 2005)

Ouch

Explosions.... now that I havent run into before... (our school would NEVER let them anywhere close to the building let alone the auditorium! 

Our problem this year has been our MCs... All 5 of them for the different events we've done have gotten at least one day of suspension the day after the show for inappropriate stuff they do during the show. The last show we had I ended muting their mic several times (at which point he tried to yell but he was already getting booed off the stage).

Having the audience want it to keep going... that's probably even more rough to deal with... but hey, safety's safety!


----------



## Mayhem (May 9, 2005)

Did anyone bother to find out ahead of time exactly what his show entailed?

I mean there are card tricks and then there are flame projectors. Mind you, one sure way to make hair disappear!!


----------



## SuperCow (May 9, 2005)

Yeah, and his description was: card tricks, and some other things like pulling streamers out of his mouth, that sort of thing. Typical magician stuff. I guess he neglected to mention the flames. He also forgot to tell us about the three live doves he would be pulling out of hats, boxes, and his jacket.


----------



## Mayhem (May 9, 2005)

Hmmm - wonder how that would hold up should someone have got hurt. Was it a verbal or written description?


----------



## SuperCow (May 9, 2005)

Verbal. Mumbled, to be exact. Two fights broke out during that concert, which I had to break up. It was a good time.


----------



## AVGuyAndy (May 9, 2005)

Is the school doing anything about the situation, like talking to the kid?

I guess I shouldn't have been so nervous when a band used a fog machine on stage. Heh.


----------



## Mayhem (May 9, 2005)

SuperCow said:


> Verbal. Mumbled, to be exact. Two fights broke out during that concert, which I had to break up. It was a good time.



Was this a variety show or an ice hockey match?

I would jot down as many of the details that you can remember just on the off chance that someone may come asking questions now or later down the track.

So - when is the next one?


----------



## SuperCow (May 9, 2005)

Next year. And that one is the 20th anniversary of the concert, so they're promising to bring back people who went to Ridley who are in the music industry. Two of the guys from _Our Lady Peace_, Wade from _AlexisOnFire_, and some more. That should be wild.


----------



## avkid (May 9, 2005)

SuperCow said:


> Next year. And that one is the 20th anniversary of the concert, so they're promising to bring back people who went to Ridley who are in the music industry. Two of the guys from _Our Lady Peace_, Wade from _AlexisOnFire_, and some more. That should be wild.



I would have the venue hire some security guards next time then, the bigger the better!!


----------

